# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  فسيكفيكهم الله وهو السميع العليم

## العلمي أمل

فسيكفيكهم الله وهو السميع العليم
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  قُولُوا آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَىٰ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالْأَسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَىٰ وَعِيسَىٰ وَمَا أُوتِيَ النَّبِيُّونَ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ لَا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ (136) فَإِنْ آمَنُوا بِمِثْلِ مَا آمَنتُم بِهِ فَقَدِ اهْتَدَوا ۖ وَّإِن تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّمَا هُمْ فِي شِقَاقٍ ۖ فَسَيَكْفِيكَهُ  مُ اللَّهُ ۚ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ (137) صِبْغَةَ اللَّهِ ۖ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ صِبْغَةً ۖ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ عَابِدُونَ (138) قُلْ أَتُحَاجُّونَنَ  ا فِي اللَّهِ وَهُوَ رَبُّنَا وَرَبُّكُمْ وَلَنَا أَعْمَالُنَا وَلَكُمْ أَعْمَالُكُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُخْلِصُونَ (139) :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  (البقرة: 136-139)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
(136) أرشد الله تعالى عباده المؤمنين إلى الإيمان بما أنزل إليهم بواسطة رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم مفصلا وما أنزل على الأنبياء المتقدمين مجملا ونص على أعيان من الرسل وأجمل ذكر بقية الأنبياء وأن لا يفرقوا بين أحد منهم بل يؤمنوا بهم كلهم ولا يكونوا كمن قال الله فيهم "ويريدون أن يفرقوا بين الله ورسله ويقولون نؤمن ببعض ونكفر ببعض ويريدون أن يتخذوا بين ذلك سبيلا أولئك هم الكافرون حقا"  الآية وقال البخاري: حدثنا محمد بن بشار أخبرنا عثمان بن عمره أخبرنا علي بن المبارك عن يحيى بن أبي كثير عن أبي سلمة بن عبدالرحمن عن أبي هريرة قال: كان أهل الكتاب يقرءون التوراة بالعبرانية ويفسرونهـا بالعربية لأهل الإسلام فقال رسـول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "لا تصدقوا أهل الكتاب ولا تكذبوهم وقولوا آمنا بالله وما أنزل الله"  وقد روى مسلم وأبو داود والنسائي من حديث عثمان بن حكيم عن سعيد بن يسار عن ابن عباس قال: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أكثر ما يصلي الركعتين اللتين قبل الفجر ب "آمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا"  الآية والأخرى ب "آمنا بالله واشهد بأننا مسلمون"  وقال أبو العالية والربيع وقتادة: الأسباط بنو يعقوب اثنا عشر رجلا ولد كل رجل منهم أمة من الناس فسموا الأسباط وقال الخليل بن أحمد وغيره: الأسباط في بني إسرائيل كالقبائل في بني إسماعيل وقال الزمخشري في الكشاف: الأسباط حفدة يعقوب ذراري أبنائه الاثنى عشر وقد نقله الرازي عنه وقرره ولم يعارضه وقال البخاري: الأسباط قبائل في بني إسرائيل وهذا يقتضي أن المراد بالأسباط ههنا شعوب بني إسرائيل وما أنزل الله من الوحي على الأنبياء الموجودين منهم كما قال موسى لهم "اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم إذ جعل فيكم أنبياء وجعلكم ملوكا"  الآية وقال تعالى "وقطعناهم اثنتي عشرة أسباطا"  قال القرطبي: وسموا الأسباط من السبط وهو التتابع فهم جماعة وقيل أصله من السبط بالتحريك وهو الشجر أي في الكثرة بمنزلة الشجر الواحدة سبطة قال الزجاج: ويبين لك هذا ما حدثنا محمد بن جعفر الأنباري حدثنا أبو نجيد الدقاق حدثنا الأسود بن عامر حدثنا إسرائيل عن سماك عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس قال: كل الأنبياء من بني إسرائيل إلا عشرة نوح وهود وصالح وشعيب وإبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب وإسماعيل ومحمد عليهم الصلاة والسلام قال القرطبي: والسبط الجماعة والقبيلة والراجعون إلى أصل واحد وقال قتادة: أمر الله المؤمنين أن يؤمنوا به ويصدقوا بكتبه كلها وبرسله وقال سليمان بن حبيب: إنما أمرنا أن نؤمن بالتوراة والإنجيل ولا نعمل بما فيهما.
وقال ابن أبي حاتم:  أخبرنا محمد بن محمد بن مصعب الصوري أخبرنا مؤمل أخبرنا عبيد الله بن أبي حميد عن أبي المليح عن معقل بن يسار قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "آمنوا بالتوراة والزبور والإنجيل وليسعكم القرآن".
(137) يقول تعالى فإن آمنوا يعني الكفار من أهل الكتاب وغيرهم بمثل ما آمنتم به يا أيها المؤمنون من الإيمان بجميع كتب الله ورسله ولم يفرقوا بين أحد منهم "فقد اهتدوا"  أي فقد أصابوا الحق وأرشدوا إليه "وإن تولوا"  أي عن الحق إلى الباطل بعد قيام الحجة عليهم "فإنما هم في شقاق فسيكفيكهم الله"  أي فسينصرك عليهم ويظفرك بهم "وهو السميع العليم".
قال ابن أبي حاتم قرئ على يونس بن عبد الأعلى أخبرنا ابن وهب أخبرنا زياد بن يونس حدثنا نافع بن أبي نعيم قال: أرسل إلى بعض الخلفاء مصحف عثمان ليصلحه قال زياد فقلت له إن الناس ليقولون إن مصحفه كان في حجره حين قتل فوقع الدم على "فسيكفيكهم الله وهو السميع العليم"  فقال نافع: بصرت عيني الدم على هذه الآية وقد تقدم.
(138) قوله "صبغة الله"  قال الضحاك عن ابن عباس دين الله وكذا روى عن مجاهد وأبي العالية وعكرمة وإبراهيم والحسن وقتادة والضحاك وعبدالله بن كثير وعطية العوفي والربيع بن أنس والسدي نحو ذلك وانتصاب صبغة الله إما على الإغراء كقوله "فطرة الله"  أي الزموا ذلك عليكموه وقال بعضهم بدلا من قوله "ملة إبراهيم"  وقال سيبويه هو مصدر مؤكد انتصب عن قوله "آمنا بالله"  كقوله "وعد الله"  وقد ورد في حديث رواه ابن أبي حاتم وابن مردويه من رواية أشعث بن إسحاق عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس أن نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إن بني إسرائيل قالوا: يا رسول الله هل يصبغ ربك؟ فقال اتقوا الله.
فناداه ربه يا موسى سألوك هل يصبغ ربك؟ فقل نعم: أنا أصبغ الألوان الأحمر والأبيض والأسود والألوان كلها من صبغي" وأنزل الله على نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم" صبغة الله ومن أحسن من الله صبغة" كذا وقع في رواية ابن مردويه مرفوعا وهو في رواية ابن أبي حاتم موقوف وهو أشبه إن صح إسناده والله أعلم.
(139) يقول الله تعالى مرشدا نبيه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه إلى درء مجادلة المشركين "قل أتحاجوننا في الله " أي تناظروننا في توحيد الله والإخلاص له والانقياد واتباع أوامره وترك زواجره "وهو ربنا وربكم"  المتصرف فينا وفيكم المستحق لإخلاص الإلهية له وحده لا شريك له "ولنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم"  أى نحن برآء منكم ومما تعبدون وأنتم برآء منا كما قال في الآية الأخرى "فإن كذبوك فقل لي عملي ولكم عملكم أنتم بريئون مما أعمل وأنا بريء مما تعملون" "فإن حاجوك فقل أسلمت وجهي لله ومن أتبعن"  إلى آخر الآية وقال تعالى إخبارا عن إبراهيم  "وحاجه قومه قال أتحاجوني فى الله"  إلى آخر الآية وقال تعالى  "ألم تر إلى الذي حاج إبراهيم في ربه"  الآية وقال في هذه الآية الكريمة  "ولنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم ونحن له مخلصون" أي نحن براء منكم كما أنتم براء منا ونحن له مخلصون أي في العبادة والتوجه.

----------

